# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Cortisol levels

## 1beardedalpha

I know cortisol levels raise and fall depending on what your body needs , to me it's still a bit confusing . Does anyone have any good links that explain it and how to kinda hack it to be more fit?

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------

